# Sprayer Suggestions



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Been browsing PT and reading up on sprayers. Again, I'm an amateur painter and have only rolled and brushed. Have never sprayed paint. I've had a great interest in paint sprayers and went to SW to see what they had available and saw the ProShot Cordless Airless. I've also read on PT of people using the Titan 440. What sprayer would you recommend for residential/commercial and NC painting?

And as far as texture, any specific sprayer recommended? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

titan 440, graco 395. Hope you do a lot of spray texture to justify a dedicated texture rig. No suggestions there.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Graco 695 and Graco RTX 1500


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hope you do a lot of spray texture to justify a dedicated texture rig. No suggestions there.


Exactly what I was thinking. But just wondering. I've been interested in even the cheap hoppers with air compressor. Thanks for the suggestions on the paint sprayer! :thumbup:


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

PaintWork said:


> Been browsing PT and reading up on sprayers. Again, I'm an amateur painter and have only rolled and brushed. Have never sprayed paint. I've had a great interest in paint sprayers and went to SW to see what they had available and saw the ProShot Cordless Airless. I've also read on PT of people using the Titan 440. What sprayer would you recommend for residential/commercial and NC painting?
> 
> And as far as texture, any specific sprayer recommended?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I would go with a graco 695. If you can find a special this would be a great sprayer for you. I will do everything you want it to do and more.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are good suggestions from everyone. I guess I depends on your budget, and how often you plan to use it. If you're just starting out spraying exteriors and NC, maybe look at the Graco X-7 or Airlessco has an equivalent. That would be more than enough to do what you need to do starting out without spending a ton of money. You can always upgrade from there and keep the first pump as a backup...which everyone here will tell you that having a spare is a good idea.  

I like Airlessco pumps. If you wanted to start out with a great pump...LP 500...but dust off your wallet for that one. You'll be in the neighborhood of $1300 or so for one of those.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Graco 695 and Graco RTX 1500





CK_68847 said:


> I would go with a graco 695. If you can find a special this would be a great sprayer for you. I will do everything you want it to do and more.


My suggestion as well for an established painter, for entry level I say Graco's 395 or Titan's 440i


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

All good suggestions. I would go with the graco 395 unless you plan on doing a ton of NC work. It's big enough to get you through most of the jobs you'll probably encounter just starting out. It's also big enough to inject you, so be careful on the trigger buddy. good luck. 

ps. keep checking craigslist for texture sprayers. I've noticed that guys buy them to do "one big job" thinking they'll use them again and then they sit so they decide to sell. good way to get a great deal . :yes:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> All good suggestions. I would go with the graco 395 unless you plan on doing a ton of NC work. It's big enough to get you through most of the jobs you'll probably encounter just starting out. It's also big enough to inject you, so be careful on the trigger buddy. good luck.
> 
> ps. keep checking craigslist for texture sprayers. I've noticed that guys buy them to do "one big job" thinking they'll use them again and then they sit so they decide to sell. good way to get a great deal . :yes:


I'm always in the 'buy-as-you-need" camp. Plus the 395 (or Titan 440) is small and light, if you 'graduate' its makes a nice spare. If you don't 'graduate' you haven't invested a regrettable amount of cash.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi PaintWork. Sounds to me like you have skills on the brush and roll and your going to take the next step of airless spray painting. My advice and suggestion is go to Home Depots rent a center and check out the Airlessco 500 series rental Pump. You can get these machines for 1/2 day and full day spray jobs. Depending what type of residential/commercial work home owners and contractors are doing. After this experience you will know how far you intend to further your airless "Adventure". Truly I hope you understand that this part of the Craft is something that you will not become proficient in overnight. Also there at what I like to call the big orange box you can rent a hopper and smaller heavy material rigs used by contractors. There are many pieces of equipment on the market find the one's that fit you.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the help. It's appreciated


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

my advice would be to rent a sprayer first as recommended by robladd. Spraying is not for everyone I get on average 4 or 5 guys a year that buy a sprayer and then come to my shop to sell it because they dont feel comfortable with it. If you feel like it is something that you want to go forward with then you can take the plunge. you can go for the Graco XR machine as NCPaint recommended or the LP500
which is a huge spread in price XR7 $400.00 LP500 $1300 or as also suggested stay in the middle with a Graco Ultra 395 or Graco Nova 390 or a Titan 440. All three are reasonably priced and very portable. Good luck


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

PaintWork said:


> Been browsing PT and reading up on sprayers. Again, I'm an amateur painter and have only rolled and brushed. Have never sprayed paint. I've had a great interest in paint sprayers and went to SW to see what they had available and saw the ProShot Cordless Airless. I've also read on PT of people using the Titan 440. What sprayer would you recommend for residential/commercial and NC painting?
> 
> And as far as texture, any specific sprayer recommended?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


curious if you made a decision?
what sprayer did you buy, and why?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

No sprayer yet. Still brushing and rolling


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

PaintWork said:


> No sprayer yet. Still brushing and rolling


If any rentals have any med sized graco or titans or whatever, try it for a job.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PaintWork said:


> No sprayer yet. Still brushing and rolling


One reason that I prefer the Graco's and Airlessco's over Titan is the motor's and the pistons. Titan's smaller pumps run at a higher RPM and the motor sounds like a Jet taking off. The piston is much shorter and cycles much faster, causing everything to work harder, and in my experience, wear out faster. The nice thing is, I can rebuild them much faster than a Graco or Airlessco :thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I can definitely reinforce what has already been said by others. I had been brushing and rolling for 5-6 years before buying my first sprayer this past winter. I picked up a 440i in good condition for $125:thumbup: in my very limited experience spraying is a totally different animal as far as setup is concerned and I have not mastered the technique yet although I am learning. I have used it a few jobs so far, and have been blown away at the production! that being said, I am still trying to figure out the most efficient ways to set up jobs, and I still brush and roll most interiors just because I can have it knocked out that way faster than trying to mask everything off for the sprayer. I do residential repaints almost exclusively, so it was pretty nerve racking the first time I set up to spray a ceiling (popcorn ceiling that I didn't want to risk rolling) in an occupied home, but we had it painted in less than half an hour! If you get a sprayer, make sure you invest in a 3m hand masker if you don't already have one (I started with one and I have 3 of them now) and get paranoid about masking!


----------

